# Just got My hydro bill! Yay!



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

For the first time in YEARS I am pleased with it! We took down the big saltwater tank about 2 months ago now (Our bill comes every 2 months) and all I can say is wow... I knew that thing cost a lot in electricity but the reality is a lot more than we were guesstimating!

I miss the tank a lot, but a lot less now that I have seen that!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

PM me the difference if you don't mind.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Does it really make a difference Anthony  I really don't want to know or there may be a huge shut down sale haha :lol:

Although I pretty well phased out my MH but ready to get back into it again.

It is actually quite simple to figure out. You hydro charge is by KW-Hr. The rate is on the bill. Figure out the KW you are using x the hours you are using x the rate and you will get the cost per day.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, but just wanted to know how big a diff. it made for Keri's.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

That is the very reason I took down two tanks last week. Hydro has been way too much for way too long


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Well.. Taking down the tank may not have been as big as difference maker as you might think Keri.. We had an exceptionally nice last 2 months you were billed for. so power usage might be down a fair bit because of that .. the next two month bill might be more indicative of the difference than the first one after taking it down .


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i had the opposite a billing ago... my god what an increase.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

We still have some of the cheapest power globally.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

true, but the cost of living makes those bills hard to swallow some times


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> Well.. Taking down the tank may not have been as big as difference maker as you might think Keri.. We had an exceptionally nice last 2 months you were billed for. so power usage might be down a fair bit because of that .. the next two month bill might be more indicative of the difference than the first one after taking it down .


I know, that's supposedly true but it has felt Cold here (north facing house in the shadow of a valley) and I have had the heat cranked! I look forward to seeing what future bills say.



Rastapus said:


> We still have some of the cheapest power globally.


Sure we do, and with 20+ individually heated reptile enclosures, 3 freshwater aquariums and bad circulation I really need it!

Honestly, if I hadn't fallen out of love with saltwater I would have kept it, really, it's only money and you can't take it with you so if you love it, pay for it!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Good attitude! Yes the reptile heat lamps really suck up the power for sure.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Also need to compare two months billing to the previous 2 months billing period taking into heat usage into account which may be difficult over a 4 month period. As far as I know the meters are read only once every two month. One month is best guess based on trend.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Also need to compare two months billing to the previous 2 months billing period taking into heat usage into account which may be difficult over a 4 month period. As far as I know the meters are read only once every two month. One month is best guess based on trend.


Yes but our _summer _bills have averaged almost $100 more than this one because the tank was running and we heat with electricity.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

I miss my big hydro bills...:lol:....when I moved into a 650 sq.ft. apartment the average monthly payment was 47 bucks (94$ every 2 mo.)...I went for the pay as you go plan.The first bill was the least I paid ....slowly as tanks were added the bill would creep up.10 tanks later I was paying almost 3 times that.Thank god the hot water water was included in the rent as was the gas fireplace.
I think the "hobby" was costing me an average of 5 bills a month including hydro ,food and "oh that looks nice" stuff.... And i am pretty sure i'm foolin myself.
Would I do it again ......Darn rights I would....first chance I get!!
Sure I could choose to have goldfish and save a ton of money :bigsmile:....But then again it would be like having a bicycle instead of a car..(nothing against goldfish or bicycles ). 
Imagine what it will cost with water meters and the new smart meters for hydro


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I am also curious how much of a difference it made on your bill (and what size tank it was?)... Must be nice to have a bit of extra cash, and a bit of extra time (less tank maintenance). 

I was going to start on about Smart Meters and then thought I'd rather not hijack this thread...so have started a new one just for Smart Meters...


----------

